# How about a 4 bar rock guitar solo lesson?



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH0pywS-UT8

This is a 4 bar solo, played both at full speed and at a slow tempo. Complete tabs, as well as backing track, is available on my website.

I have mostly been doing blues video lessons, but I am going to add a few higher gain rock guitar lesson in the next little while.

Let me know your feedback.


----------

